# Question about function outputs



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I want to run a small, low current, Dc motor with function output/s. I want to run the motor forward and reverse. Can that be done with one function output, or will it need two?(one forward/one reverse?

Traction Fan


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the only way that it might work would be with two functions ... one to supply power on / off, with the other feeding a solid state equivalent of a dpdt switch ... unless you want it powered up all the time, then just one function for direction


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,all functions do supply a negative to features (lights generally) that are all linked to a single positive current supply (blue wire) and cannot handle polarity reversal by themselves.
Secondly,functions can only handle about one hundred milliamps each,likely not enough to power a motor.You'd need an electronic module that would be a function controlled reversing/on-off relay.

Just curious...what would you like to achieve?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks*

Brakeman Jake; 

Thanks for the info on function outputs. What I had in mind was using a tiny vibrate motor from a pager, to raise and lower a pantograph on my N scale Bipolar electric loco. From your info it sounds like it won't work.

Traction Fan


----------

